# Hildabeast



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I just watched The beast deny to reporters that she sent classified e-mails on her personal server. She sounded exactly like her Husband when he denied having sex with that woman. Same voice inflection and pause. I thought I was going back in time. LOL


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PO
I had such a nice breakfast, why do you want me to lose it by referencing this vilest of vile thing?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

With a Democrat administration a d Democrat AG we will find how many games of solitaire were played and won, space invaders, what sex Hillary thought her grand child was. The original hard drive no longer exists, so it will be nothing g to see here citizen move along!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

If chelsea had done what Monica had done....... She wouldn't be a Grandmother!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It depends on how 'classified' is classified, is, is...


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Her campaign may or may not go down the toilet. Either way Obama will probably give her a presidential pardon as he leaves office "for the good of the country". We will hear how what she did was a slight mistake, not endangering national security, and that the prosecution was a witch hunt trumped up by the evil conservative right to damage her and all that she could have done for working class Americans.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

And D- whatever thinks that evil wretched lying swine POS inuhame rotten , disease spreading, slick willie breeding, slime, c^nT, e<il, w$e&ch$d , POS, BEASTEN WHORE, Fugly ugly, ........


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I just pray for Karma.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I just watched The beast deny to reporters that she sent classified e-mails on her personal server. She sounded exactly like her Husband when he denied having sex with that woman. Same voice inflection and pause. I thought I was going back in time. LOL


Hey I got my resume in for being her intern, I can soil her dress with the best of them.

*Rancher
*


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, but could you look at yourself in the mirror the next day?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> And D- whatever thinks that evil wretched lying swine POS inuhame rotten , disease spreading, slick willie breeding, slime, c^nT, e<il, w$e&ch$d , POS, BEASTEN WHORE, Fugly ugly, ........


You MADMAN, tell us how you really feel. LOL.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm sad for the art of journalism, no art form should be so devastated as it has become. In a day of real journalist when hildabeast lies she'd be called on it; and when obummer says 99% support his iran deal he'd be called on it. Sad that journalism is so dead.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Yes, but could you look at yourself in the mirror the next day?


----------

